# Question: How to Best Prepare for an Emergency Evacuation with Birds



## Dracorn (Feb 2, 2014)

The skies are hazy with smoke from wildfires where I live in Northern California. I live 220 miles south of the largest fire (and am safe), but hearing that several thousand people had to be evacuated and watching animals in an evacuation shelter made me wonder:

How do we best prepare for an evacuation emergency with our birds?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have seen the fires on the news, really terrible.
I have several carriers similar to the one in this link https://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Ka...3157331&sr=8-15&keywords=small+animal+carrier
I also have a couple of small cages that I could grab in an emergency and put in the car along with food and water dishes. If the need to evacuate comes I think my biggest issue would be getting all the birds in the travel cages in a hurry if need be, time is the best thing you can have so if there is a good chance that you ever will need to evacuate don't wait until the last minute when you have to run around like crazy. I suppose you could put together a bag or box of non perishable stuff you could take also, but if you include food in that, unless you rotate it periodically, it may end up being years old before you ever have to use it and that would not be good.


----------



## Dracorn (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, Cody. 

I took a look at the pet carriers on Amazon. Quite a few to choose from. I currently have a really ~cheap~ small cage I use for taking the birds to/from the vet, but that won't be the best for anything really long term. 

I have seen people use small pet carriers, and I like the idea of covers. What I found is that it's not easy for my bird to hold onto a perch while in the car, especially if my bird is ill. I had a sick budgie, and she used to have one foot on the perch and one on the bars to steady herself. 

So I'll have to think about a soft carrier vs a wire/plastic one. I do wonder about my birds chewing through the mesh or how to keep food and water dishes from spilling. 

I see your point about food spoiling if it's left for too long. Maybe have containers set up next to the food that I can fill quickly may be the best option.


----------



## Dracorn (Feb 2, 2014)

So here's a list of things to have ready:

1. Travel carrier which will fit all the birds comfortably (I have 3 budgies).
2. Food and water dishes.
3. Containers or ziplock bags to stash food for traveling, located near the bird food.
4. Bottle to store water.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you take a look at the linked thread?
I believe it has most if not all of the information you need. 

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/386249-emergency-preparedness.html*


----------

